# Track Car: Late E30 or Early E36? 2 doors or 4?



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

JonW said:


> *Is that a safe car for the track, given that there is no solid roof? *


With a proper roll cage, yes. HOWEVER, many schools (such as NCC BMWCCA) forbid convertibles.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

JonW said:


> *Is that a safe car for the track, given that there is no solid roof? *


Roll cage.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Track Car: Late E30 or Early E36? 2 doors or 4?*



Mystikal said:


> *I don't hate the E36, it just a lot of repair issues, and wasn't as "over-engineered" (not my words) as previous BMW's. *


So you're not trying to convince _yourself_ that the E30 was a better buy? :stickpoke

FWIW I would go for the E30 too :beerchug:


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Track Car: Late E30 or Early E36? 2 doors or 4?*



Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *Hmm. I'll say that my early E36 was great. The only issue it ever had was the recall to bolt the steering column down.
> 
> *looking around patiently for an '87-'89 325is* *


I agree with Nick( on the years he's chosen) I miss my '88 325is, I've been thinking of getting another one.


----------

